# flat bands used for iv in hospitals



## condor (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello All

I am new here. was wondering if anyone has used the blue flat elastic bands the hospitals in the Philippines used as tourniquets when taking blood.

they seem very snappy .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Non latex to prevent allergic shock. Nice for BBs and kid shooters.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I've used them got a buddy who's a paramedic. He's like you want to use them for a slingshot? I'll get you a whole box.

He was the guy in class who stuck pencils in the ceiling during biology.

Yes, he now saves lives with his thorough knowledge of HB pencils and ceiling tiles.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## condor (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you for the reply, if you are referring to sending me a box of those bands, I think it would be expensive as I live in the Philippines


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

condor said:


> Thank you for the reply, if you are referring to sending me a box of those bands, I think it would be expensive as I live in the Philippines


Oh I apologize I didn't mean to imply that, just thst if you do manage to get some they can work just fine if you know how to use them. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

